# Seksualiteit > Soa's >  HIV: Moet ik me zorgen maken

## 67673673873

Beste allemaal, 

Dit is mijn eerste bericht hier, via Google heb ik dit forum gevonden en het leek mij de beste plaats om een vraag te stellen. 

Vorige week vrijdag heb ik (eenmalig) seksueel contact gehad met een vrouw. Geen prostituee, gewoon een Nederlandse vrouw van 29. Alles erop en eraan, geen anale seks. We hebben het uiteraard veilig gedaan, dit omdat ik een gruwelijke hekel heb aan SOA's en met name HIV. Heb altijd al de hypochondrie gehad voor HIV, hier ben ik ook in behandeling voor geweest bij een psycholoog. De afgelopen maanden dacht ik dat de angst voorbij was, echter gebeurde nu dit. 

Tijdens de seks is het condoom gescheurd aan de zijkant. Hier kwam ik pas achter toen ik de penis uit de vagina haalde. Dus ik heb geen idee wanneer het gescheurd is. Er was geen zichtbaar bloed aanwezig op het condoom o.i.d. Het was 'normale' seks.

Het was dus een eenmalig 'onveilig' contact met een persoon waarvan ik de status niet ken. Het is nu een week geleden en maak me alweer zwaar zorgen over alles. Een arts in het Slotevaart Ziekenhuis zei dat er geen risico was, een niet bestaand risico. 

Mijn vraag; hoeveel zorgen moet ik me maken over dit voorval?

----------

